# Failed Visit but new discovery !!



## steve2109 (May 20, 2012)

Visited a old Railway Station today that had been converted into offices but now stands empty, lots of signs about security and CCTV around but could not see anything so I approached the gate and entered







I could see damage had been done to the buildings recently but carried on walking through














When I got to here an Alarm started sounding !






a CCTV camera was also trained on me so I beat a tactical retreat (ran)

Was a bit dissapointed that i didn't stay and try again and maybe I will go back again, but every cloud etc as on the way home I found this untouched beauty !














More scouting is required as the front of it is next to a new housing estate, but looks like the rear side is accessable onto some fields, will hopefully post a report soon

Cheers

Steve


----------



## UrbanX (May 20, 2012)

I know the second one  
Em_UX and I had fun here last year. I strolled through some woods at the back, and wandered into a caravan club, with families sitting around and playing etc. Just stood there with my camera...So then we went back and had some fun with nearby sheep  
Didn't get in tho, it seems to have been re secured recently for no apparent reason?


----------



## gushysfella (May 20, 2012)

Looks interesting 





UrbanX said:


> Em_UX and I had fun here last year. So then we went back and had some fun with nearby sheep ?



Eeemmm, no i'll leave it GF


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 20, 2012)

That first building looks very nice but also well maintained by the looks of it. I would have hung around mind for a little though to see if security arrived or not.



> So then we went back and had some fun with nearby sheep



UrbanX...I thought it was only us Welsh that had _fun_ with sheep!


----------



## gushysfella (May 20, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> That first building looks very nice but also well maintained by the looks of it. I would have hung around mind for a little though to see if security arrived or not.
> 
> 
> 
> UrbanX...I thought it was only us Welsh that had _fun_ with sheep!




I stopped myself after thinking of the size of the welsh contingent on DP


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 20, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> I stopped myself after thinking of the size of the welsh contingent on DP



It's ok, I can get away with it because I'm Welsh


----------

